# Freezer Paper-where do you buy it?



## Susie (Mar 5, 2017)

Apparently there are no stores in my town that sell freezer paper.  If you order it, where from?

Do I want the plastic coated paper, or the regular?


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 5, 2017)

That's a bummer that you can't find it local. All the grocery stores near me sell it. They stock it next to all the other wraps and foils, etc.. If you are going to use it to line soap molds, get the kind that is coated with plastic on one side. That's the side you want facing your soap in the mold.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EME5KZ0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Edited to add- woops- posted the same link twice- I meant to post this one: https://www.uline.com/BL_1959/Freezer-Paper?pricode=WF718&AdKeyword=freezer%20paper&AdMatchtype=p&gclid=CN_6w97YwNICFZFffgodqbkO_g&gclsrc=aw.ds 


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you so much!  I could not figure out which one online.  Too many choices.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 5, 2017)

Is freezer paper the same as parchment paper?


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 5, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Is freezer paper the same as parchment paper?



No it's not, parchment doesn't work very well for soap.


----------



## randycoxclemson (Mar 5, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Is freezer paper the same as parchment paper?


Nope.  Freezer paper is just stronger paper with one side waxed.  Parchment paper is far less rugged and withstands high temperatures when baking.

I noticed that one of our three local grocery stores has stopped carrying freezer paper.  I wonder if it's becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 5, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Is freezer paper the same as parchment paper?



No. Freezer is much heavier and one side is coated. I used parchment without any problems for a long time, but once I tried freezer, preferred it.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 5, 2017)

So freezer paper is more similar to wax paper, but just one side is waxed? Can't say I've ever bought the stuff so I'm curious!


----------



## CMonkey (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, I'm one of the lurkers here . Susie, it says you live in Tx, so if you have an HEB in your town, they have a good price on their store brand freezer paper. It's in the aisle with the foil and parchment paper.
Here's a link for what it looks like: http://www.heb.com/product-detail/h-e-b-tough-amp-easy-150-sq-ft-freezer-paper/1434481


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 5, 2017)

Parchment paper is sturdy paper with a silicone coating. It's oil and water resistant and can tolerate high temperatures, such as for baking cookies. I've used it to line soap molds with good results, but it's more expensive and harder to find than freezer paper (at least in my area).

Waxed paper is a light duty paper with a wax coating. It's slightly oil and water resistant. It isn't durable nor can it tolerate high temps. It's a disaster for lining soap molds.

Freezer paper is a sturdy paper with a plastic coating on one side (the shiny side). It's not temperature resistant. It is oil resistant if you put the coated side toward the grease. It works good for soap molds and is my preference.

I find freezer, waxed, and parchment papers in my local groceries usually in the same section where plastic food wrap is sold. But all three are not always in every store -- it does take some looking. The bigger the grocery and the larger the town, the more likely the store will have all three.

Butcher paper is another animal entirely. There are different types of butcher paper. I wouldn't use it for lining molds. Beyond that, I'm clueless.


----------



## Susie (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank y'all so much!  I sent my hubby on the search for the freezer paper today, turns out he did not look very hard.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 5, 2017)

The dollar store in my town carries freezer paper!  And Walmart always has it.  Do you have any Walmart close?  Sometimes they have it on the cake wilton baking section, and not with the aluminum foil and stuff


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 6, 2017)

Uline carries large rolls  https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-7046/Specialty-Paper/Freezer-Paper-Roll-18-x-1100


----------



## SoapSap (Mar 6, 2017)

I buy a big roll for my freezing and for lining soap molds from my local meat market. If you have a meat market try there first. I get a very good price purchasing this way. The roll is enormous and lasts for a long long time.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm surprised freezer paper is difficult to find in Texas since its used to wrap meat. With all the ranches and hunting, you'd think it would be a staple in all grocery stores.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you want it for? If it's for soap, the baking paper with the thin silicone coating is my favorite.

https://jet.com/product/detail/a295...2&code=PLA15&gclid=CPbkpLHiwtICFcm1wAod95sGGg

That's so weird! Not even Wal-Mart?


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Susie,  glad your DH found it.

I would have said any Winco should have it.  I would bet Ace Hardware too. 

Plus a real quilting fabric store - not a big box JoAnn's or Michaels, but a mom n pop quilting fabric store, or they could at least tell you which stores in the area have it. Otherwise online.


----------



## Susie (Mar 6, 2017)

I found it at HEB for a great price.  I bought 25# of lard while I was there, so it was a dual purpose trip after all.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## cerelife (Mar 7, 2017)

Glad you found it, Susie!
Just for future reference (or for anyone else looking for it), it's almost always on the very bottom shelf in the plastic wrap/aluminum foil area of Walmart and grocery stores. 
I got lucky a couple of years ago when our local Kroger was remodeling and they had Reynolds freezer paper marked down to $1!! I bought every roll they had - 30+ rolls


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2017)

Susie said:


> Thank y'all so much! I sent my hubby on the search for the freezer paper today, turns out he did not look very hard.


 
This reminds me of a man I saw grocery shopping the day before Thanksgiving. He's staring at the rolls of aluminum foil looking baffled. I say, "Sir, I think you want that one" and point to the Reynold's heavy duty. He says, "I think I need this one" and gets the cheap, thin off-brand.

Hope their turkey survived.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 7, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> This reminds me of a man I saw grocery shopping the day before Thanksgiving. He's staring at the rolls of aluminum foil looking baffled. I say, "Sir, I think you want that one" and point to the Reynold's heavy duty. He says, "I think I need this one" and gets the cheap, thin off-brand.
> 
> Hope their turkey survived.


 
No kidding! That cheap, thin stuff is downright horrible for certain jobs. Found that out the hard way. 


IrishLass


----------

